# Ono Island Duck Hunters..



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK if you are hunting Rabbit Island East of Ono Island, thanks for waking us up at daylight shooting at ducks you probably won't eat. Now that said.....

The Dauphin Island research lab is doing a study on Redhead ducks, to see how much impact they are having on the grass beds. They have put the sticks on the flats and those cages on the west side of Rabbit Island.

Talked to the researchers today. Mattie (or Maggie) would LOVE to collect the crop/stomach contents of any ducks (especially Redheads) that you may actually hit and kill. This is to help prove that these ducks graze on the grassbeds and that we need more investment to protect the beds.

And, to kill ducks. Which is a good thing for hunters everywhere.

If you hunt around Ono Island, and care to admit it, call the Dauphin Island sea lab and ask for Mattie the Redhead duck researcher.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would have never thought of hunting when I'm in view of Ono island. I guess I like to fish to much...


.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> I would have never thought of hunting when I'm in view of Ono island. I guess I like to fish to much...
> 
> 
> .


There's the Canadian Geese At tiger Point. I bet They can do a study on them !:shifty:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I can tell you that Redhead ducks aren't impacting the grass flats as much as idiots who don't know the water depths and run their outboards in and out through them and create those 'legacy' sand trails. 

Not to mention all the sailboat keels dragging through there from weekenders.

The Feds on the GINS have a boat but I have never heard of them or FWC enforcing any of the laws that apply to grass bed destruction.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

*hum*

Remember the good ole days when we would shoot redheads and EAT them,that was 45 years ago ,i would bet the ducks and the hunters were there long before the first house was built on ono island. thanks for letting everyone know where the ducks are. May be time to invest in some earplugs!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ono (Goat Island) used to be one of the best dove shoots in the whole county.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the duck hunting spot. Me and my buddies will be there at daylight in the morning to try and bag a few. If we get extras, you are welcome to a couple.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I live in the Perdido area and it sounds like Fort Sumter at the break of the Civil War...... But then again I like it. Not many years from now this info will just be another story of what we *used* to be able to do in this wonderful area like catching Snapper and waiting for the lift bridge while crossing Bayou Chico.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Rumor has it that the g&f folks will be checking said hunters pretty heavy.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Rumor has it that the g&f folks will be checking said hunters pretty heavy.


So. 

Redhead doesn't make a bad gumbo and it's a nice change of pace to hunt where you fish, especially close to home.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

holy hell the whining around here is getting pretty stupid! Duck hunters woke me up! Lol!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Boatjob1 said:


> Not many years from now this info will just be another story of what we *used* to be able to do in this wonderful area like catching Snapper and waiting for the lift bridge while crossing Bayou Chico.


It's things like this that make me love the panhandle even more. I love sitting outside my backyard and hearing people shoot deer and ducks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Rumor has it that the g&f folks will be checking said hunters pretty heavy.


Rumor is if they ain't breaking the law, and chances they aint, there is nothing Game and Fish can do. Support other Sportsman or lose your rights together. I hate dog hunters more than anyone but I'd support them instead of tearing them down.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite view of Ono Island.... FWC & ECSO routinely stop by at galvez landing to say hi..... They get a kick out of the callers as well but are forced to drive out there to see that no laws are being broken. We just had some redhead's grilled with jalapeños, cream cheese & bacon and it was fantastic.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No need to be a bunch of d-bags. I'm not whining, I'm a bit pissed. 

Oh YA'LL can complain about barking dogs, but somebody shooting at daylight 200 yards from your bedroom.... If we lived out in the sticks I'd expect it.

I'm all for all the hunting you can do. But just because you CAN shoot near a bunch of homes doesn't mean you should. That's the kind of blind abuse that leads to laws that restrict all sportsmen.

I've watched these shooters, and the ducks aren't in any real danger. Also saw a couple floating dead yesterday. So the few they hit, at least a couple didn't get picked up.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

"Talked to the researchers today. Mattie (or Maggie) would LOVE to collect the crop/stomach contents of any ducks (especially Redheads) that you may actually hit and kill. This is to help prove that these ducks graze on the grassbeds and that we need more investment to protect the beds."

quote above


more investment from where ?



I thought the most recent damage to the grass beds was from tropical storms and hurricanes


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> No need to be a bunch of d-bags. I'm not whining, I'm a bit pissed.
> 
> Oh YA'LL can complain about barking dogs, but somebody shooting at daylight 200 yards from your bedroom.... If we lived out in the sticks I'd expect it.
> 
> ...


Suck it up, butter cup.

I am so sick of hearing "just because you can, doesn't mean you should."

Simple fact is, it's well within my rights, and it makes me happy. Go F yourself if it pissed you off.

You ever drink alcohol? Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.

And don't take this personal, but if anyone tells me that "just because I can, doesn't mean I should" can go piss up a rope. 

Move. 
Buy ear plugs.
Quite bitching.

Don't tread on me.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Rumor is if they ain't breaking the law, and chances they aint, there is nothing Game and Fish can do. Support other Sportsman or lose your rights together. I hate dog hunters more than anyone but I'd support them instead of tearing them down.


WATCH YOUR MOUTH ABOUT DOG HUNTERS 

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Nat said:


> "Talked to the researchers today. Mattie (or Maggie) would LOVE to collect the crop/stomach contents of any ducks (especially Redheads) that you may actually hit and kill. This is to help prove that these ducks graze on the grassbeds and that *we need more investment to protect the beds.*"
> 
> quote above
> 
> ...


 That is tree hugger and frog licker code for "closing off areas to all but us tippy toe Tina's"


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> Suck it up, butter cup.
> 
> I am so sick of hearing "just because you can, doesn't mean you should."
> 
> ...


Hey, just cause you can post don't mean you should post!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*There's that ******* reply...*

Gotcha!



John B. said:


> Suck it up, butter cup.
> 
> I am so sick of hearing "just because you can, doesn't mean you should."
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet Jesus, I don't think my slicker is enough for this unexpected shit storm.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You should see all the fish jumping and feeding in Pensacola Bay. 

Man is it awesome!!

Birds diving everywhere.

Grab a pole!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Unreal, what a BS complaint. That's the same as the noise complaints we get about flying too close to people's houses, boats, etc. People raise holy hell about us flying too close to their houses, too late at night, too early in the morning or whatever and never bother thinking about who we might be looking for in the process. Here's an idea, enjoy the fact that you can hunt there and leave it at that. Oh and remember that the next time we're too low, etc we might be looking for someone you know. And yes, I duck hunt, and I've been on plenty cases looking for duck hunters in trouble. That whiney stuff just drives me nuts....

Oh and before I forget, I have met Mattie while hunting ducks out there, I have killed, recovered and eaten them and have given her several of our Redheads. She's a class act and very interested in hunting.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Somebody struck a nerve!!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

What a rough life living on Ono island. How can you stand it?? I'll do you a favor if you want and you can come live in my house in cantonment,next to the paper mill and sewage plant and I'll (GULP) try to continue on with my life on Ono island....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No thanks Mike H. But all you duck hunters.... Call the Dauphin Island research lab and help this researcher out. She's trying to do a good thing to restore grass beds in the gulf.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> No thanks Mike H. But all you duck hunters.... Call the Dauphin Island research lab and help this researcher out. She's trying to do a good thing to restore grass beds in the gulf.


 She is just gathering evidence to rope them off to all.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> No thanks Mike H. But all you duck hunters.... Call the Dauphin Island research lab and help this researcher out. She's trying to do a good thing to restore grass beds in the gulf.


Grab a gun and join them in the am. I bet they would welcome you and you could store their boat for them during duck season since your right there.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Crap never thought of that*



johnsonbeachbum said:


> She is just gathering evidence to rope them off to all.


Come to think of it, if redheads are eating all the grass, wouldn't guys killing them HELP??? 

Shoot them all, I'm out of town until the season is over anyway.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Come to think of it, if redheads are eating all the grass, wouldn't guys killing them HELP???
> 
> Shoot them all, I'm out of town until the season is over anyway.



Not that it's too that point but .... 

Look at the spring goose seasons they have up in the Midwest and Great Plains. When a million geese swing through, they wreak havoc on crops and natural food sources and would, could and have in the past basically eaten themselves out of house and home. 

It's not to that magnitude down here but I'd wager there's more Redheads here then most other places. If left unchecked, they could do a pretty good bit of damage to the grass beds.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> OK if you are hunting Rabbit Island East of Ono Island, thanks for waking us up at daylight shooting at ducks you probably won't eat. Now that said.....
> 
> The Dauphin Island research lab is doing a study on Redhead ducks, to see how much impact they are having on the grass beds. They have put the sticks on the flats and those cages on the west side of Rabbit Island.
> 
> ...


Oh, shooting ducks at daylight, fishing around my dock, waking me up early in the am, Sounds like rich people problems, glad i don't have them.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> Oh, shooting ducks at daylight, fishing around my dock, waking me up early in the am, Sounds like rich people problems, glad i don't have them.



No kidding. Daylight enough to shoot, you ought to be up and awake anyway!


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Im guessing snowbird


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Sorry guys*

Sorry guys but this one is going on my wall. But he was not shot at ono. He was shot at Delacroix, LA. I try to cook the teal, gadwall, and widgeons.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I would like to host the 1st Annual SALTWATER SKEETSHOOT . 

It is open to the public at Ono Island. Free admission! 

I'm thinking we could host this mid summer, sign-in is at 330am. 


First skeet will the thrown 30minutes before the sun hits the horizon. 

Winners take home bragging rights! 

* 3-3 1/2 mags only ( cause anything less is for pansies) we like to hear the BOOM!

12gauge and 10guage divisions. No plugs are suggested, just because we CAN! 

*bring your own damn clays, cause we're broke.


----------

